
JuicyDrop – Winamp Music Visualization with JavaScript and Canvas - auchenberg
http://www.nihilogic.dk/labs/juicydrop/
======
rplnt
Actually, no. That's a winamp-like skin with some random audio player. I doubt
that skin is in javascript and the player is generic something. Nothing like
winamp at all. Audio visualizations in javascript would be a betetr title.

~~~
l0gicpath
The title does state that it's Winamp music visualisation.

~~~
leviathan
when the OP commented it was: "Winamp in JavaScript. Yes"

------
Shish2k
Can we just accept that javascript is as practically turing complete as any
other language and move on with our lives? :P

~~~
arnarbi
Turing completeness has little to do with it. JS was always Turing complete,
yet these little exercises were not possible 5 years ago.

~~~
csmuk
Not desirable either. Not sure they are desirable now either.

~~~
mathgladiator
ars gratia artis

------
nailer
UI appears but all boxes are dark on Chrome 31.0, OS X.

Edit: enabled Flash and it's playing. Looks like this is Flash/AS, not JS.

~~~
coldtea
Not sure what you're talking about. This is plain Javascript.

~~~
k3n
I don't believe it is. I have click-to-play for plugins, which means that JS
runs without issue, but I have to specifically allow any plugins, e.g. Flash.

I get the same thing as parent when I visit -- black boxes -- along with an
indication in my address bar that plugins have been blocked.

Looking further at the source on index.html, I see this:

    
    
        soundManager.url = './'; // path to directory containing SoundManager2 .SWF file
    

So this is very obviously just a shell around a Flash file.

------
islon
It's not a valid javascript post if it doesn't say how many lines of code did
you use.

Edit: grammar

------
drobati
Posted 4 years ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=532080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=532080)

------
untothebreach
Ah yes, Atwood's Law ([http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/07/the-principle-
of-le...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/07/the-principle-of-least-
power.html)) strikes again.

~~~
talles
My first thought ^^

------
fat0wl
I know everybody is tired of these Javascript POC apps but I think it's a
testament to the fact that it's so easy to implement webapps vs desktop stuff,
and can perform functionally well.

If Google released a version of Chrome that could camouflage itself as a
desktop app (browser-based UI over C++ functionality, but that browser appears
as it's own app rather than another damn open tab) I think we would see a
flourishing of better desktop apps rather than just everything-you-can-think-
of-stuck-in-a-browser.

EDIT: Funny I got downvoted because the responses that follow are probably the
greatest amount of insight/interest on the whole page. The rest of the
comments are just whining about how this isn't a perfect Winamp emulation lol.

~~~
zanny
I don't know of a good framework to cache an app in localstorage so its
available offline transparently. IE, you want it so once someone runs your
"app" once, and adds it as an app (a .desktop file, whatever the equivalent in
Windows is, etc) so that it only ever pulls the pages from the network when an
update is found.

~~~
fat0wl
heh i don't want to build an APP!! that's kinda the point, lol.

i'm not an app developer. i make audio stuff with machine learning tools & I'm
a web dev to pay the bills. But in this case all i really want is to build a
desktop application (c++,java,whatever) and have a browser-based UI... but not
have it appear as a browser tab.

------
l0gicpath
Audio visualisation/winamp-like/winamp/take your pick, it's still a cool
experiment. I'm digging the music choice too.

------
JonnieCache
Ahhh, the days of milkdrop...

Best viewed via a crap projector thrown onto a hippie's face.

Surely we can simulate that in js as well now?

Fuck, we can probably do it in css.

~~~
prg318
Speaking of Milkdrop, the sources of milkdrop 1 and 2 have been released [1].
A couple developers have taken the milkdrop 1 sources and built them into a
cross platform visualization software called projectM [2]. Milkdrop forever!

[1]
[http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=214971](http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=214971)
[2] [http://projectm.sourceforge.net/](http://projectm.sourceforge.net/)

------
laveur
Forget the visualizer go to the article for the visualizer and enjoy pseudo-
playing Mario Brother's in the Background!

------
vcherubini
Looks like it's a bit old if it's still using jQuery 1.2.6 from 2008.

~~~
k3n
Good eye, see drobati's comment -- it was evidently posted here 4 years ago.

------
ArekDymalski
Oh, I hoped that would recreate Winamp's AVC. Sigh ...

------
djmollusk
The mp3s that are commented out are the best ones.

------
jheriko
cool tribute, but yeah... missing all the stuff that made winamp actually
cool.

